# [KDE] Höhe der Leiste im MacOS Stil

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich habe im KDE-Kontrollzentrum die Option Arbeitsfläche -> Verhalten -> "Menüleiste am oberen Bildschirmrand" auf die dritte Option, Menüleiste für aktuelles Programm (im Stil von Mac OS) aktiviert. 

Leider ist die Leiste nicht hoch genug, um die Programmicons vollständig unterzubringen. Ich hänge mal einen Screenshot an, in der Hoffnung, Ihr könnt das erkennen (Firefox 3 lehnt die Darstellung hier ab, weil die Grafik angeblich kaputt ist, ImageMagick und Konqueror hingegen haben keine Probleme). 

Screenshot

Wie man sieht, werden die Icons von Amarok & Co nicht vollständig dargestellt, das untere Stück fehlt. 

Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich das ändern kann?

----------

## gimpel

Also weder Midori (webkit), Firefox 3, Seamonkey noch Opera stellt das image hinter deinem Link dar, wobei das Problem eher bei dem PHP script liegen mag, als beim Bild an sich.

Warum postest du nicht einfach den direkten imageshack.us Link, das funktioniert wenigstens.  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Steve!

Also 100% bin ich nicht sicher. Aber du kannst da irgendwo die Pixel höhe der Leiste einstellen. Mach mal Rechtsklicks und such die unterschiedlichen stellen ab (Dieses Panel besteht ja auch mehreren teilen, wie Startknopf, Systery, Uhrziet, Geöffnete Anwendungen). Das müsste auch in der nähe der Optionen gehen wo man auch die Hintergrundfarbe ändern kann.

Hab momentan kein KDE drauf weil die Entwicklung von 4.X  scheinbar noch im Betastadium steckt. Sonst würde ich es testen und genauer erklären.

Grüße

----------

## cryptosteve

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Also weder Midori (webkit), Firefox 3, Seamonkey noch Opera stellt das image hinter deinem Link dar, wobei das Problem eher bei dem PHP script liegen mag, als beim Bild an sich.
> 
> Warum postest du nicht einfach den direkten imageshack.us Link, das funktioniert wenigstens. 

 

Das php-Skript ist in Ordnung, das funktioniert auch lokal nicht. Importiert ist das einfach mit import (aus ImageMagick). Ich mache sonst später nochmal einen kompletten Screenshot; ist dann halt größer, aber möglicherweise fehlerfrei.

BTW: display aus ImageMagick kann das Ding auch fehlerfrei anzeigen. Ich hab noch einen direkten Link gefunden, vielleicht reicht das fürs erste: http://daemon.crashmail.de/~stell/screenshots/screenshot-20080316@150502.png

Aber auch hier das gleiche Problem, FF3 zeigt es nicht an, Konqueror aber schon.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Also 100% bin ich nicht sicher. Aber du kannst da irgendwo die Pixel höhe der Leiste einstellen. Mach mal Rechtsklicks und such die unterschiedlichen stellen ab (Dieses Panel besteht ja auch mehreren teilen, wie Startknopf, Systery, Uhrziet, Geöffnete Anwendungen). Das müsste auch in der nähe der Optionen gehen wo man auch die Hintergrundfarbe ändern kann.

 

Das betrifft hier leider immer nur das Hauptpanel (standardmäßig unten, wo immer es aber auch letztlich plaziert sein mag). Es gelingt mir aber nicht, nur die Höhe des oberen zu ändern, da habe ich schon alles versucht über die Rechtsklick Möglichkeiten. 

Entweder, es gibt irgendwo anders noch eine Option, oder es ist tatsächlich nicht möglich.

----------

## cryptosteve

Update: Ich habe die Ursache für dieses Verhalten gefunden ... das scheint eine Eigenheit von Baghira zu sein. Wenn man auf einen anderen Stil zurückwechselt, werden auch die Icons wieder in voller Höhe dargestellt.

Ich habe in Baghira auch nichts gefunden, um die Größe bzw. Höhe der MacOS-Stil-Leiste zu ändern ....

----------

## moe

Bezüglich der Bildprobleme, das Bild ist kein png sondern postscript..

----------

## cryptosteve

Hmm .. merkwürdig ... warum erzeugt ein "import screenshot.png" ein postscript, kein png? 

Sei's drum, um das hier noch kurz zum Abschluss zu bringen ... bei den abgeschnittenen Icons handelt es sich um einen Bug in KDE, das die Höhe der Taskleiste im MacOS-Stil ausschliesslich an der Schriftgröße berechnet, nicht aber an den dort untergebrachten Icons. Durch entsprechendes Vergrößern der verwendeten Schriftart kann man das Problem also minimieren oder gar umgehen (wobei das nicht mehr gut aussieht, wenn die Schrift zu groß wird).

----------

